# blog/facebook question



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

When I have checked my blog stats the last couple of days, I have facebook showing as a referrer. I don't have the publicise buttons turned on on my blog at the moment.

~Does anyone know if there is anyway of finding out what of my content someone is linking to? I have clicked on the referrer link, but it just takes me to my personal fb page.

I am just curious really to know what someone is linking to

TIA

hoggie


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have many readers coming from links that when I go to them, there is nothing to do with my blog or homesteading at all. I don't know how they do that but I will spend hours going through some site or forum and can't find any links to my blogs. Facebook usually comes through my networked blogs thingy.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Not sure...Sometimes our Etsy shop stats will show views from a site I've never heard of, nor can I find any links to us. The internet it a big place, stuff gets around!


----------

